# Chain Migration South Australia



## abhi90 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi
I am Electronics Engineering 233411 Graduate in 2012. I have my sister living in Adelaide as Australia Citizen.

Can I apply for Chain Migration with little work experience( 3 months as CCTV installation Engineer) if my Skill Assessment comes positive from Engineers Australia and I am getting 60 points.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if you're getting 60 points on your own and your job is in the SOL, why don't you apply for 189?


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

There's nothing called chain migration. Also, sponsored cases by family members take long, long time to get cleared. You would be much better off trying through 189 visa route. Start working hard on IELTS.


----------



## abhi90 (Mar 21, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> if you're getting 60 points on your own and your job is in the SOL, why don't you apply for 189?


Thanks for the reply

But 233411 is only in South Australia Graduate list so to apply under it i need either state sponsership or fanily chain migration. Without experience my chances for state nomination will be less


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> There's nothing called chain migration. Also, sponsored cases by family members take long, long time to get cleared. You would be much better off trying through 189 visa route. Start working hard on IELTS.


in some states, chain migration refers to either 489/190 nomination provided on condition you have a relative who's a PR/Citizen and living in that state


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Chain migration means nothing. It has no meaning in immigration law or policy  

Love how people make up their own names for stuff.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Chain migration means nothing. It has no meaning in immigration law or policy
> 
> Love how people make up their own names for stuff.


Chain migration-family member in South Australia


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

SA are off their rockers! They are the ones inventing names for things. Quite odd seeing as the process already has a name under migration Law and federal policy so why would they do that?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> SA are off their rockers! They are the ones inventing names for things. Quite odd seeing as the process already has a name under migration Law and federal policy so why would they do that?


SA is west of QLD, NSW, and ACT and their timezone is 30 minutes ahead of QLD ..... lol


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

TheExpatriate said:


> Chain migration-family member in South Australia


Interesting, i too thought it was a made up thing. "Chain migration" just sounds like one of those things people make up in this forum


----------



## abhi90 (Mar 21, 2015)

JBY said:


> Interesting, i too thought it was a made up thing. "Chain migration" just sounds like one of those things people make up in this forum


Chain migration exists from past 1 year. I am giving this priority only as i can apply for South Australia graduate occupation list, but really have no idea how long the process will take.


----------



## marionette (May 10, 2015)

>>Chain migration is a state nomination pathway providing access to a broader list of occupations. This pathway is for skilled workers who have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia. 
>>Chain migration allows you to apply for occupations listed as ‘Special conditions apply’ on the State Occupation List or occupations listed on the Supplementary Skilled List.
>>You must have a bachelor degree or higher qualification. The qualification completed must be included and recognised on your skills assessment. Australian or overseas qualifications are acceptable.
>>Your immediate family member in South Australia must meet all requirements listed below:
>>Your family member residing in South Australia must be your grandfather, grandmother, father, mother, brother or sister. You can still apply if it’s your step or adoptive parent / sibling.
>>Your family member must be over 18 years of age.
>>Your family member in South Australia must be either an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen.
>>Your family member must be currently residing in South Australia and have resided in South Australia for the last twelve months.
>>Your family member in South Australia is required to complete a statutory declaration to confirm that they meet the all chain migration requirements.

Visit south australia gov't website


----------



## heva (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello All,

Just bumping this thread. I wanted to know whether anyone has any experience of the SA Chain Migration? Under this option you are able to apply for either a 489 or 190 visa, however I can't work out what the difference is between the 2 options? Can anyone shed any light on this?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

heva said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just bumping this thread. I wanted to know whether anyone has any experience of the SA Chain Migration? Under this option you are able to apply for either a 489 or 190 visa, however I can't work out what the difference is between the 2 options? Can anyone shed any light on this?
> 
> Thanks


A 489 is a temporary visa for up to 4 years. If you hold a 489, live 2 years in a regional area and work 1 year in a regional area, you could apply for a 887 (permanent) visa. A 190 is a permanent visa so typically a better option than a 489 visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> A 489 is a temporary visa for up to 4 years. If you hold a 489, live 2 years in a regional area and work 1 year in a regional area, you could apply for a 887 (permanent) visa. A 190 is a permanent visa so typically a better option than a 489 visa.


Small correction. 489 is a provisional not a temporary visa. Provisional visas - like you explained - have a pathway to lead up to permanent ones. They are closer to temporary than permanent, yet they have some restrictions close to those permanent visas.


----------



## heva (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey forumers, thanks for your swift explanation. I maybe didn't ask my question correctly, I was actually trying to with out whether there are different criteria that need to be met to apply for either the 489 or 190 under the chain migration category, and if so, what's the difference in criteria.

Assuming there must be a difference, as surely otherwise everyone would just apply for 190?

Thanks again


----------



## sunny050 (Jul 26, 2016)

I am the primary applicant and wife's sister is settled in Adelaide for over a year now - Can I take the advantage of chain migration?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates need advice

My friend has brother in Adelaide and is PR. In which subclass will he go in chain migration. He is 55 pointer. He will not get Sate sponsorship in his occupation as it is special conditions. He can make 60 points by claiming his brother points. The main concern is how can he claim 5 points of his brother in visa process A in SC189/190 EOI, there is no such option of chain migration .
please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Mates need advice
> 
> My friend has brother in Adelaide and is PR. In which subclass will he go in chain migration. He is 55 pointer. He will not get Sate sponsorship in his occupation as it is special conditions. He can make 60 points by claiming his brother points. The main concern is how can he claim 5 points of his brother in visa process A in SC189/190 EOI, there is no such option of chain migration .
> please help.
> ...


Chain migration is supposed to allow him access to special conditions apply occupations
Chain migration-family member in South Australia

Not sure what you're asking regarding 189 but chain migration is only for SA state sponsorship (190 / 489).

Get your friend to read up on the nomination process for SA 190. He needs to submit a state sponsorship application with SA after lodging the eoi. I reckon that's where he indicates his eligibility for chain migration.
Nomination process


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

azerty said:


> Chain migration is supposed to allow him access to special conditions apply occupations
> Chain migration-family member in South Australia
> 
> Not sure what you're asking regarding 189 but chain migration is only for SA state sponsorship (190 / 489).
> ...


Thanks for your feedback..
Any more valuable suggestions are welcome

Sent from i📱7


----------



## TeresaAu (Jan 2, 2017)

*SA chain migration*

Hi guys,
Sorry to dig up this thread again.
Can anyone guide me how my sister can prove that she has been residing in SA for 12 months now?


----------



## priyankaCT (Oct 16, 2013)

TeresaAu said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry to dig up this thread again.
> Can anyone guide me how my sister can prove that she has been residing in SA for 12 months now?


You sister has to provide utility bills for last 12 months, if she is in a rental accommodation, then a copy of tenant ledger should be accompanied. Also, there are other ways like bank statement with address proof, driving license, proof of age card. A combination of these proofs can be provided.

Cheers.


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

What will be the English language requirement for chain migration?
I already have 65 points without ielts


----------



## siamak (May 21, 2018)

*SA Family Chain Migration*

Hi, 
I am planning to apply for SA family chain migration for my brother(I have checked all requirements and I have it). His occupation is currently available for a 190 visa in Lists of State Nominated Occupations(361199Animal Attendants and Trainers nec). I have the following questions and I would really appreciate it if you share your experience with me: 

Firstly, *what is the procedure to apply for family chain migration?* As far as I found on different online mediums, at first I need to apply through VETASSESS for work experience and degree assessment, then after getting a positive assessment, if my brother has enough points according to his age, work experience, IELTS grade and degree( I believe it is 60 points is enough), I should apply for a 190 (+5 points) or 489 (+10 points).

*My next question is what should I do after getting the positive assessment? *I have heard about SkillSelect and EOI but do not know exactly what to do. Are these all done through IMM website?
*Also, does anyone else has any current experience with this? If yes, how long the whole procedure (after getting the positive skill assessment) takes until visa grant? *
Thanks in advance for your help. 
Cheers.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

siamak said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply for SA family chain migration for my brother(I have checked all requirements and I have it). His occupation is currently available for a 190 visa in Lists of State Nominated Occupations(361199Animal Attendants and Trainers nec). I have the following questions and I would really appreciate it if you share your experience with me:
> 
> Firstly, *what is the procedure to apply for family chain migration?* As far as I found on different online mediums, at first I need to apply through VETASSESS for work experience and degree assessment, then after getting a positive assessment, if my brother has enough points according to his age, work experience, IELTS grade and degree( I believe it is 60 points is enough), I should apply for a 190 (+5 points) or 489 (+10 points).
> ...



Hi there, 

Here is the information that I have gathered so far. I would recommend that you also perform your due diligence before you act on this. So I have also provided the links for you to read, check and confirm. 

Firstly, the minimum points for visa application have been increased to 65 (check Homeaffairs website). Now about skill assessment. Depending upon which occupation your brother's skill sets fall in, the assessing authority will need to be determined. So, go through the following and check which assessing authority you will need to approach for skill assessment. Make sure you check the role description to see which occupation matches his professional experience the most.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list

Then check if that is available in SA migration 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

Now if it is available in the list, then it makes sense to go for assessment else go back to going through the occupation list to see which is the best possible Available occupation matching his experience.

Once the assessment is done, check how much are the points. It is always preferred to go for 190 since that's PR and just step right before Citizenship. While with 489, he will become elligible for ciizenship only after 2 years of living in SA. But something is better than nothing. So, based on points, you can apply for both, if his points qualify him for both, that is 65. Remember that these 65 include the state sponsorship. And obviously, commitment to SA means, you should probably not apply for any other state sponsorship.

The nomination process for state sponsorship is mentioned here

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process

Now Skillselect and EOI

Skillselect is just the name of the application website which you use to lodge your Expression of Interest (EOI). Once you submit your EOI on skillselect mentioning 190 and or 489 sponsorship, then you use the application EOI number or id to apply for state sponsorship on 

https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php


When the state makes the decision on sponsorship, he will receive the email at his email address.


Hope that helps.

Cheers,


----------

